# high school rivalries



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

When we were young, this stuff happened all the time. You don't hear much about this stuff anymore. You know, painting a large "A" in front of the SS on the mountain in Monroe, dumping dead rabbits on Delta's front lawn, hanging a couple sheep from the goal posts at South Sevier, painting "C" around the paw prints at PineView.....all good stuff.

this is classic!

https://www.stgeorgeutah.com/news/a...on-football-field-in-cedar-city/#.W6pBXGhKiUk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

We did a lot of stupid stuff way back when, but it never did amount to vandalism and destroying something even something like grass.

Just think what might happen if they do figure out who did this and what the consequences might be for a young person.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Only 40 yards? I'm not impressed...


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Kids these days are savages!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I wish we had thought of that......


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

I think one year Cedar High planted a big Cedar tree on the 50yd line at Dixie. 

The worst/urban myth one I heard. One High School doused some jack rabbits with kerosene and lit them on fire at Deltas homecoming game. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Kwalk3 said:


> Only 40 yards? I'm not impressed...


It's not really the size that matters. So I'm told.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Not high school, but for the BYU-Utah game, I used to take my lawn mower around the neighborhood and mow a big BYU in the front lawn of several of my Ute friends. Joke's been on me since the Cougs haven't won since!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

GaryFish said:


> Not high school, but for the BYU-Utah game, I used to take my lawn mower around the neighborhood and mow a big BYU in the front lawn of several of my Ute friends. Joke's been on me since the Cougs haven't won since!


So it's all YOUR fault!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

And here I was expecting a 40 yard picture of PBH?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I kid. I kid! 

Yeah, pranks used to happen all the time. I laughed when everyone made such a big deal about the 4 idiot Utah fans painting the cougar red at LES. I thought to myself—kids these days don’t get to have any fun.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Vanilla said:


> I kid. I kid!
> 
> Yeah, pranks used to happen all the time. I laughed when everyone made such a big deal about the 4 idiot Utah fans painting the cougar red at LES. I thought to myself-kids these days don't get to have any fun.


Yea, how hard is it to paint a U onto a bronze cougar, no ingenuity at all with that one.

I remember when U students would come down to Provo and paint a great big red U on the Y up on the mountain. Now that took some time and planning. Not to mention the hike up the hill to get to it while packing the paint or whatever they used to do it.


----------

